
Ask HN: Tips/suggestions to sell your startup? - simonebrunozzi
I am advising a startup whose founders have decided that they want to sell within 12-18 months.<p>I don&#x27;t have a lot of experience in the selling process, hence the request.<p>Any suggestions, tips, etc, on the process?<p>Also, any direct, private suggestion you can shoot me an email at simone dot brunozzi at gmail.<p>Thanks.
======
edoceo
Any leads on sales you can get from the investor/advisor board?

Also, make sure all your financial documents are in order for at least four
years (or entire life of business)

Cue someone to comment that businesses are bought not sold. If your business
is attractive buyers will find you.

